# Tearstain



## Jasmine (Nov 8, 2003)

Will presence of tearstains put my maltese at a great disadvantage as compared with those without in the show ring? 
I'm using a tearstain removal (Eye envy) at the moment and it seems to help a little bit only with slight lightening of the existing stain.
Please help and share your expert experience.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Jasmine,
I can point you to an excellent article on tear staining, or I can cut/paste it here. I do know that show dog people have "makeup" concealer products for the show ring. I believe that the issue may not be tear staining as much as the overall quality of your Maltese to the standard. I do not see tear staining mentioned at all when you read what the standard should be. 
Gail


----------



## Jasmine (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi Collette's mum,
Will really appreciate if you can point out the article.
Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Jasmine


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi Jasmine,
This is an excellent site. At the end it also has links to others. I'll cut and paste the other article in the following post. Just cut and paste this link:

http://www.malteseonly.com/tear.html

Gail


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Here's the article from a very reputable breeder:

Maltese and Eyestain 


Eye staining is one of the most commonly discussed topics among Maltese owners and exhibitors. If you purchase books on the Maltese or ask Maltese breeders about it, you will find that the one thing that the majority agrees upon is that some dogs are more prone to staining than others and that there is no known cause or real solution to the problem. 

The one thing that you can do to prevent the stain is to first control any excessive tearing before it gets out of hand. Eye infections, blocked tear ducts, allergies, teething, and ear infections including mites can cause excessive tearing. Make an appointment with a Vet and have them check for the any of these things. Ask them about antibiotics as a short-term way to control the staining. Another dynamic that plays a part in the staining is the environment that the dog lives in. You should keep your dog in a setting free from cigarette smoke, strong fumes from household cleaners, dust, and stress. 

Get into the habit of cleaning the debris away from the corners of your dogs’ eyes every day starting the day you take your puppy home. You can use a 'soft' toothbrush or a comb with small teeth. Make sure that there are no small hairs poking into the eyes. This can cause constant irritation and eventually lead to infections. Cut any hairs that point directly into the eyes or have your Groomer do it for you. If the staining is an issue for you, before you buy a puppy, ask to see the parents. Many breeders think that the staining might be hereditary. Chances are that if the parents have the staining, the puppy will too. 

Manny Comitini


----------



## Jasmine (Nov 8, 2003)

Colette'sMom,

Thank you for referring the malteseonly website plus the cut and paste article. I find that Marjorie Martin's article on tearstaining is very informative and helpful.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

An update from us on tearstain products. 

A few months ago I ordered a product called Eye Envy. Well, it didn't work for us! They did however issue a full refund of the purchase price.

Judi


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm now using eye envy as well, as it is highly recommended by the local maltesers in Singapore. Now i'm in my 2nd week with the solution and powder, i noticed that the stain is still there when the fur is wet but the powder does keep the eye area dry and thus the stains lighter... 
It cost a bomb! and i've yet to see the stains completely gone, i doubt i can get refund.


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks Gail for that site you gave Jasmine.  Sounds like you know tearstain really well!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

The eye envy people guarantee their product! They will not refund the shipping charges, but should refund the purchase price. I gave it a few months before asking for a refund and they sent me a check. If the product doesn't work for you send them an e-mail.

Judi


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Tiki? Is that your dogs name?
CUTE!!! 
Where'd you get the name?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki is short for Patek Philippe. A beautiful, but very expensive watch. When we were trying to come up with a name for Tiki my husband was also looking at one of these watches, the price was very high so I named our pup after the watch and told him this was a close as we would probably get to owning a "Patek Philippe"







. We shortened the name to Tiki because he wasn't prissy enough for such a fancy name









It would be interesting to hear others stories on how they came up with a name for their little one.

Judi


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Watches.. wow there are not many people who think like that.. Im saying that as a compliment. 

Tiki is a really nice name..for a dog, and a watch!


----------



## alyn (Oct 27, 2003)

We named Susie after the character in Calvin & Hobbes. Hubby and I are fans of Bill Watterson and think Susie's really round and cute, just like our own Susie









We actually went through several names before deciding on this. Names I picked were Fifi, Chelsea, Yuki, Bisou and Putti. Hubby wanted Spike! I told him no way are we naming any of our pets Spike but I did say he can call his future pet fish that *lol* Thankfully, we both agreed on Susie.


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Fifi? Thats a really nice name!! Almost as nice as Susie!! Lol.. Spike


----------



## Bushi's Mom (Dec 2, 2003)

I started off using Tear Clear, now im using Diamond Eye every day. Since day one i cleaned Bushi's eyes daily, before it got outta hand.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't use anything on Ciscos eyes and he barely has any stains unless his "alergies" act up and he is tearing a lot. But even then they are very minamil (sp?)


----------



## Rubysmom (Apr 28, 2004)

I have heard of people mixing up their own concoction with peroxide and cornstarch, etc. Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Ruby's mom: I have heard of people making this solution and it works. 
I personally have not use it on my girls. Their face is not toooo stain! I clean their face everyday and give them bottle water the same water I drink and I think that has help alot.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I just wash Miorgan's face everyday, comb it a little around the eyes and once a month use the Pet Silk Tear Stain Kit on him with a toothbrush. Does a wonderufl job!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I also just wash Caesar's face every morning. He doesnt have any staining. I dont know if its because i wash it or maybe his age??(4mon). I also trim the hair around his eyes to keep it from getting in his eyes. I wash his face with a puppy shampoo, then he gets his honey nut cheerios afterwards for being a good boy.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi doesnt have any stains and never did i think its heritary i also think females geti t more then males, i have been noticing that.........I also keep Maxi in a puppy cut and short around his eyes, i also give him strictly bottled water who knows if that helps or not but i have been very lucky


----------



## dcsgirl (Feb 15, 2004)

Fay has a very stained face. I used Pet silk whitening kit once a month for her staining, but in between is quite bad. 
She only drinks bottled water and I clean her face every day, but hasn't made a difference in two months. 
I have heard that if you put conditioner on the face it will lift the stain from the hair and make the surface smooth so no more stain deposits. 
I have tried this for two weeks, but all it has done is make her hair smooth on the face (which I preffer over the crunchy texture) and it's easier to brush. 
I always try to keep her hair out of her eyes. She already has all her adult teeth, but the staining keeps appearing. 
Any suggestions on what else to do?
I have heard that some puppies need surgery, but there aren't any vets in my area that do this.


----------



## qtgia1 (May 5, 2004)

Hannah had a bit of staining not too bad, but I had found out that it could have been because she was eating out of a plastic dish in stead of steel. I switched her to the steel and have been giving her bottled water also, it seemed to have helped tremendously.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parkers eyes stain...i went to the vetlast week b/c i noticed he had some eyelashes that are either rubbing his eye or acting like a wick and hopefully is the cause of his tearing...he is getting the lashes zapped off friday...i hope this fixes it


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Nichole, be very careful with using straight 3% peroxide on your baby. It is very bad for his hair. Drying and breaking off


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

how come you're not allowed to cut the hair there? thats where i trim the girls every 3-4 weeks. 
thanks


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Debby (Jun 4, 2004)

When I got Chelsea Nicole from the rescue shelter they told me they named her Chelsea when they found her! I loved the name but wanted to add a middle name after my beautiful grandaughter. Her name is Caitlin Nicole so I named my precious dog after my precious grandaughter and if you notice they even have the same initials!


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

hey, got the tip of using hydrogen peroxide from mylittlebella on this site. my ickle pup's staining was quite bad compared to her sisters.

i got the peroxide from boots the chemists and have used it twice so far and i am very impressed with the results. the brown stain is much less prominent.

i like to keep the hairs out of her eyes and have cut her facial hair as the vet advised this. my breeder told me off for doing it!!


----------



## ABgroomer (Nov 25, 2004)

Have you tried adding vinager or vitamin c to food of course ask your vet first. I have heard this changes the pH and lessens tear staining.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You have to be very careful when adding Vitiman C or vinegar to change the pH to prevent tear staining because it also changes the pH of the urine. A dog's normal pH should be between 6.2 and 6.4. If the urine is too acidic or alkaline, crystals, struvite or calcium oxylate stones stone can form and often have to be surgically removed.

I have to monitor/adjust Lady's pH because she is diabetic and prone to urinary tract infections. You can buy pH test strips or litmus paper to check it, but I don't think I'd fool around with it just for tear staining.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have also tried Eye Envy. I pour the liquid straight on and have seen very minor improvements. The cost is high and I am not convinced of how great it works. I am also unhappy about the photos I see on their website. Many of the after photos look like they have bright flash or are touched up. I also see photos of a certain Maltese that never tear stained and had a completely white face since birth. In my opinion, this is flase advertising. I am not saying Eye Envy is a bad product, I think it works better than many other solutions but it does not work the magic it claims.

My mentor recommends using Boric Acid Powder.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jan 1 2005, 06:36 PM
> *Charmypoo, how do you use the boric acid powder?  Do you mix a certain amount with water then apply to the stain?  How often do you use?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26784*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Marilyn,
She tells me to use it straight. It is in a powder form and you just rub it in but not around the mouth. I was told to use it every few days. I remember people mixing Boric Acid Powder but I can't remember the exact mix. I will try and find out!

To be honest, I am not good with keeping up with tear staining. Cookie doesn't stain much and she is kept in a short coat now a days so she has no staining. Nibbler stains more but he is also very fidgity so I am afraid of hurting him or getting it in his eyes. I have left the tear staining as it is. I am only trying to manage Sparkle's staining as I plan to show her later this year!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Hey Everyone--
> 
> I just wanted to add my 2 cents. I started out using cornstarch and perixoide for Toby's face. I didn't see much of an improvement, just a lot of cornstarch that dried and flaked off into our bed. <_< Then I just started to put the peroxide directly onto the stains. This works great. I use 3% hydrogen peroxide (the drug store kind) and carefully dab it on his fur with a Q-tip. It had lightened up the stains considerably. Although I must confess, Toby doesn't have a real bad tear stain problem. Like I said, it lightened it, did not completely remove it.
> 
> ...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My own personal experiment...we went away for a few days with puppy in tow. She was given bottled water out of a glass (yes the hotel drinking kind) and her tear stains, which were minimal, completely cleared up. We've been home for two days, and the stains have come back. We give her filtered tap water, which will now be changed to Deer Park (the brand we used at the hotel). Even my husband, who never notices anything, made a comment about how bright her face looked. I do use hydrogen peroxide on a q-tip, but I didn't bring any with us. I figured it was vacation, so why bother. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 6 2005, 06:48 PM
> *My own personal experiment...we went away for a few days with puppy in tow.  She was given bottled water out of a glass (yes the hotel drinking kind) and her tear stains, which were minimal, completely cleared up.  We've been home for two days, and the stains have come back.  We give her filtered tap water, which will now be changed to Deer Park (the brand we used at the hotel).  Even my husband, who never notices anything, made a comment about how bright her face looked.  I do use hydrogen peroxide on a q-tip, but I didn't bring any with us.  I figured it was vacation, so why bother.  I'll let you know what happens.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28139*


[/QUOTE]

I've been thinking of getting a glass water bottle from Cherrybrooke. I wonder if that would help clear up the tear stains Lexi has. She doesn't have a lot, just right by the inner corners of her eyes.


----------



## MalteseMaMa (Dec 31, 2004)

hello we use the milk of magnisum and peroxide and cornstarch remedie on Rags it really seems to do the work,, I have been using for almost a week...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not use a water bottle as the primary drinking source. Ceramic dishes are best as far as holding allergens goes.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

JMM,Please give us your imput on this.I have done the spring water & distilled water.Both of which have been recomended & both have been told NOT to use.I did call our vet. yesterday and HE said tap water is fine.Help,what should we use???? Is one really better than the other as far as tearstains & their health?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Jan 8 2005, 03:35 PM
> *JMM,Please give us your imput on this.I have done the spring water & distilled water.Both of which have been recomended & both have been told NOT to use.I did call our vet. yesterday and HE said tap water is fine.Help,what should we use???? Is one really better than the other as far as tearstains & their health?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28460*


[/QUOTE]

I give my dogs the same water I drink - tap water run through a filtered water pitcher. Otherwise I use spring water in the gallon bottle you buy at the grocery store (like for when we travel). If there are lots of minerals in your water, I do think it can influence the tear staining. I doubt it makes any difference for their health. Honestly, if you are looking to "cure" tear staining with a water change, don't keep your hopes up. You need to see your vet and an ophthalmologist first and treat the underlying cause (physical problem, allergies, dental disease). If it ends up being their facial construction and there is nothing you can do about it, then you can cosmetically treat, but you will always have excessive tearing.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Jan 8 2005, 03:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give my dogs the same water I drink - tap water run through a filtered water pitcher. Otherwise I use spring water in the gallon bottle you buy at the grocery store (like for when we travel). If there are lots of minerals in your water, I do think it can influence the tear staining. I doubt it makes any difference for their health. Honestly, if you are looking to "cure" tear staining with a water change, don't keep your hopes up. You need to see your vet and an ophthalmologist first and treat the underlying cause (physical problem, allergies, dental disease). If it ends up being their facial construction and there is nothing you can do about it, then you can cosmetically treat, but you will always have excessive tearing.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28466
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you,Bailey never has had a problem,Im hoping Kirbies is still teething ,i will stay with the filtered tap water.Thanks again


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Jan 8 2005, 03:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Thank you,Bailey never has had a problem,Im hoping Kirbies is still teething ,i will stay with the filtered tap water.Thanks again
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28468
[/B][/QUOTE]
I used the filtered water through the fridge at home, but I do notice that the water still has a flavor to it. I give our pup water from a stainless dish, but since we were travelling and I only had the plastic kind, I decided to see if she would drink from a regular drinking glass. She did. Now back at home, we are using the stainless bowl and the Deer Park, and it may be coincidence, but her staining seems to be lessening. It could be that she's also about the age to begin losing teeth.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I also used Eye Envy.No results.I called them and they are sending me a new "Better Improved strength".What ever that means?We'll see but I dont have great expectations.If your baby has his/her adult teeth then your vet can start him/her on Tetracycline.Rudy is still too young but I hear it works great and many of the dogs in the show ring use it.You cant use it before they have their adult teeth because it causes the teeth to come in yellow.Good luck!


----------



## MALTESEMOMMY (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseMaMa_@Jan 7 2005, 08:44 AM
> *hello we use the milk of magnisum and peroxide and cornstarch remedie on Rags it really seems to do the work,, I have been using for almost a week...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28231*


[/QUOTE]


HOW MUCH DO YOU USE OF EACH?


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Jack has been drinking distilled water out of a chrome bowl for about 4 months and the only stains that are gone are his beard stains. For the eye stains, I have tried everything that everyone has mentioned in the previous posts. I now just use hydrogen peroxide from the drug store. If I am faithful and use it every other day, the stains almost completely go away. On the off days I make sure I use conditioner on his fur so it doesn't get brittle.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

The correct proportions for the "miracle goop" mixture for eye stains are: equal amounts of 3% hydrogen peroxide, white Milk of Magnesia and cornstarch. Keep this in a tightly shut container and apply on the eye stain. Let it dry on the hair, and simply brush it out the next time you groom and reapply. Hope this helps.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

I have my own cure for eyestain.









Gail
Colette's Mom


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colette'sMom_@Feb 13 2005, 08:32 PM
> *I have my own cure for eyestain.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thats to funny! Collette is so adorable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I had heard somewhere that it's not good to give distilled water because dogs need the minerals that are taken out of distilled water and might have a mineral deficiency.

Any one ever heard that? I can't remember where I heard or read that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 14 2005, 08:38 AM
> *I had heard somewhere that it's not good to give distilled water because dogs need the minerals that are taken out of distilled water and might have a mineral deficiency.
> 
> Any one ever heard that? I can't remember where I heard or read that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35210*


[/QUOTE]
It sort of makes sense but when Rosebud had bladder stones the vet had me use distilled water because the minerals could be contributing to the stones. It is an interesting issue.... would love to hear from anyone who knows more about this. I give both of mine a purified water that has everything out of it, also.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think it depends on which minerals are in your water. For instance, Iron can cause red staining (think about those ugly toilet bowl rings that look rusty) and probably contribute to staining. Other minerals, like calcium might not. I use filtered fridge water and bottled water for my puppy. I really don't know much about this...does hard water have a high mineral content and soft water low mineral content, or is it the other way around? I do know that your water company can tell you what minerals are present in your tap water.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I am just SO CONFUSED about all this stuff. Sisse has terrible tear stains, we use stainless steel and TRY to wash her face every day. Her Mom had staining, but not bad and I thought that might be because of the litter she had just had. Her father had no staining.....To try and put boric acid or peroxide on that wiggle worm I would be afraid of getting it into her eyes......I have NO idea what to do about hers.....I guess we do the best we can right now and wait until she grows up a little bit and settles down!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sisse is so young, I don't think you should worry about the stains for now. It could be that she's cutting her adult teeth.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for saying that, I appreciate knowing that I am not a bad "Momma" !! She is just so full of energy to try and keep still for even a minute or two!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First, if she is done teething, make an appt with a veterinary ophthalmologist to rule out an eye lid problem or other cause for the staining.

Collyrium is an eye wash with boric acid that is safe to get in the eye. You can also spray waterless shampoo on a cotton ball and clean her face off with that.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sisse is only 12 weeks old, so I imagine she is not done teething quite yet.....I'll try the Collyrium where do you get that at, the drug store??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She's just starting with teething! I wouldn't worry much about the staining until after she is done losing all of her baby teeth. 

Collyrium is in the grocery store or drug store by the contact lens solutions.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have searched all over for Collyrium - CVS, Eckerds, Kerr Drugs and the grocery store and can't find it.........

I have had this problem for years. Sometimes I see it, other times it's no where to be found!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got mine at Walmart, but I had to look really closely. I almost gave up because I missed it...but it was there.

To be honest, I quit using it. Brinkley absolutely hated me rinsing his eyes with that! He would start squirming away when he saw the bottle coming.







It was impossible to get it into his eyes.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't flush Mikey's eyes any more. He doesn't need it. I put some Collyrium on a cotton ball and wip the corners of his eyes/face hair.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

No soy or coloring in the treats and food, it reds up the whole face! They look so sad when it happens!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Do you buy Distilled water? That helped for us.


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

I use liquid witchhazel for tearstains,I also cut around the eye which get's rid of the stains(the hair)my elmo has bad tearstaining...........good luck........natalie and elmo.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alwaysbj_@Mar 11 2005, 01:34 AM
> *I use liquid witchhazel for tearstains,I also cut around the eye which get's rid of the stains(the hair)my elmo has bad tearstaining...........good luck........natalie and elmo.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42056*


[/QUOTE]


Is it working?


----------



## westiemaltese (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi, I add colloidal silver to the dogs drinking water and have found that their tear stains are almost gone and they range in ages from 4 months to 2 years old, and the westies also drink the water. I find it really good stuff and I can also put it in their eyes via a dropper and I was putting it on Bosco when he had really dry scaley skin and that has disappeared too.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

We've been using the Absolutely Natural Grooming Aid for about the last week or so here at home. It has help to "lighten" the staining, but it is truly a daily battle to keep after her.....I do see some improvement though. Our vet also said that it is to early in her life to worry about it right now, at least until she is done teething and all....







I would like to know what "collodial silver" is though and where would you purchase it ??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Mar 11 2005, 02:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it working?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42063
[/B][/QUOTE]


Diamond Eye smells like it has witchhazel or something in it. What about the witchhazel is supposed to work?


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffieluv_@Nov 14 2003, 01:05 AM
> *Fifi? Thats a really nice name!! Almost as nice as Susie!! Lol.. Spike
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=899*


[/QUOTE]
Hi Guys,, My daughter got the name Summer from The OC on tv She thought it was really different I think its perfect for her will get pictures Monday 
Theresa


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Mar 11 2005, 05:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it working?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42063
[/B][/QUOTE]
hi,it reduces the stain colour quite a bit not completely,i am happy with it,i just could not bare to put peroxide near his eyes in case it went in.


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Mar 12 2005, 02:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Diamond Eye smells like it has witchhazel or something in it. What about the witchhazel is supposed to work?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42158
[/B][/QUOTE]
The witchhazel does work quite well,i have been using it for 20 or so years,i think it's better to use something natural around the eye.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 14 2005, 08:38 AM
> *I had heard somewhere that it's not good to give distilled water because dogs need the minerals that are taken out of distilled water and might have a mineral deficiency.
> 
> Any one ever heard that? I can't remember where I heard or read that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35210*


[/QUOTE]

I had this same concern so I asked my breeder what she thought (I've since forgotten to ask my vet), and she said that she asked her vet and was told that they should be getting what they need from their food if they are on a healthy diet...

As you can see I'm on to tearstaining... One eye is worse than the other. I can feel that the hair is really wet some of the time, but sometimes its dry. I hope its the teething and she will outgrow it, but last night I cut some of the hair because she has a growth pattern that sticks up and back into her eyes







I hope the hair eventually weighs itself down but I think poking herself in the eyes isdefinately causing more watering too. I hope cutting it helps. I try to keep it dry but its impossible all day long. 

If left wet, the skin itself will get raw and can get infected, which is another very important reason to keep on top of things. 

This part is such a real bummer about these cute little beans


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Our Vet. said to use "filtered water"once everything elese is ruled out.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a question: I have read on many site before bath time and working on the tear stains you should put a drop of mineral oil in ther eyes to prevent burning.
Have any of you done this. Is it safe? ( I'm going to also ask my vet) 

Well I have purchased and other product , that I'm giving a try
The 1 ALL SYSTEM SUPER WHITENING GEL: apprerently they use it for show dogs to remove the tearing. 
You are supposed to use it in between baths as well to reduse the red. I have put it on chelsey and chester. It did remove most of it . Then I placed some more on chelsey until next bath time. So we will see what happens. So far it has not gotten any darker. 
For chester you can't really see the read but it has kept the goop from forming.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Mar 17 2005, 12:23 PM
> *I have a question:  I have read on many site before bath time and working on the tear stains you should put a drop of mineral oil in ther eyes to prevent burning.
> Have any of you done this.  Is it safe? ( I'm going to also ask my vet)
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have it...I saw NO difference....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I know I've written about this before......so I hope some of you aren't tired of hearing my theory. I was told by an old now retired vet 13 years ago when Frosty was a baby, that except for the teething connection, (which is a type of inflamation) red tearstaining (and saliva staining, too) happens when there is an inflamation or infection of some sort. Could be eyes, from hair in eyes or eyelid or other infection, could be ears, tonsils, teeth...., etc. Frosty has had it 3 times in 13 years. First when teething, second when he had tonsilitis, and the last time after a teeth cleaning that stirred up bactiria (we now give him profilactic antibiotics before cleaning--he has a heart murmur so needs them for that also). Each time he's had staining a week of Amoxicillin got rid of it. I'm not saying give antibiotics all the time to prevent it! But once it is cleared up, then if it returns--there is an infection of some sort. Find the cause , and treat it or trying to keep the hair white is impossible. You are working at the result, not the cause.

Anyone who has tried to "lighten" or bleach red staining knows it is almost impossible. Once the hair is "dyed" it has to either grow out or be cut off. Every time I've gone through this I could within days after starting the Amoxicillin see where the white hair was starting to grow out. That doesn't mean the already stained hair disappears! Some products work to some degree to help lighten the red, as you've been discussing, so I won't go into that. If you want a fast disappearance of the red, there will be some cutting.

I do believe that keeping the face clean from eye discharge, normal in a breed with eyes shaped like our babies, is extremely important. A daily task. What I use that has worked the best and easiest for me comes in a little jar. It is small moist pads for cleaning around the eyes and mouth. I get mine from the web catalog at Doctors Foster & Smith. It is called SHOWeyes Pads. It claims to "remove staining", but I don't believe that. Lighten over a period of time of use, maybe, but it is a good mild cleaner and hasn't been an irritate, and is real handy to use. I've purchased the same thing at Petco with their brand name on it.

So the basic thing I'm saying is....If your baby has red staining, and isn't teething, have your vet look for an infection. It will probably be so mild the exact cause may not be determined, but if he will try a week to 10 days of Amoxicillin, I bet you see the hair start to grow out white.







Our lovely white babies should look their best! There is nothing more gorgeous than a clean white sweet Maltese face!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I know from Lacey that when she has tearstaining she has an ear infection. The only time she did have tearstaining and no ear infection was when she was teething. The last time the vet didn't think she had an ear infection but I insisted and she did a culture...came back that she did. Put Lacey on an antibotic for her ear infection, it did not go away, took her back to the vet. Lacey still had an ear infection. The vet changed antibotic and now the tearstaining is gone. Lacey will go back to the vet next Friday to check to make sure the ear infection is gone but she has no more tearstaining. We finished up the antibotic Tuesday but I am waiting a little more than a week to take her back to the vet to see if the infection is back or didn't completely go away. Don't want to take her back right away when she has just finished the medication. I do know that our little babies can have tearstaining for a number of reasons. I have learned that Lacey has tearstaining when something is wrong with her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Excessive tearing that causes the infection is often secondary to an eye issue or else is simply structural. That is why you should see a veterinary ophthalomologist rather than just trying antibiotics first. Rule out a problem, then you can try a short course of antibiotics.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Jack has moderate tear staining. I have told my vet that there might be an infection but he says there isn't. He will not prescribe anything. I really like my vet. He has taken care of my animals for 20 years. But he is stubborn on this. I have tried every product out there. I really don't want to go to another vet. I don't know what ot do. I am confused.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just posted this link to Bobbie Linden's article yesterday on another thread, but in case you missed it, here it is again:

http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm

BTW, Jack's eyes look pretty good to me in his pictures!

I agree with your vet. You don't want to give antibiotic for purely cosmetic reasons and risk Jack becoming resistant so they won't work if he really needs them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You should ask for a referral to a veterinary ophthalmologist first. If he has an eye issue, fixing it will often fix the staining. Long-term antibiotics for a cosmetic problem are not a good idea. However, a one-time 7-14 day course of tetracycline or tylan is sometimes effective if there is an infection causing the brown. Only finding the cause, however, will stop excessive tearing. In some dogs, it is the structure of their face so there is little you can do other than keep the face clean/bleach the stains.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi everyone its been awhile sence we've been here took vacation to kauai, Summer stayed home with kids and grandma . needless to say she looked like a little rag muffen when i got home. SHE hates to be brushed daughter had hard time. And when i tried to brush her boy did she throw a fit .But took her to groomer Thursday and she looks great agian But the tear stains are still there.. the first time the groomer cut her hair below her eys and it was great , but now it looks worse to me.. tried eye evvy and the cotton swaps ( doing this now 2x's a day I don't see any results.. Will try some of your suggestions thanks everyone for the advise.


----------

